# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Diagrama E Dijes

## baaroar

Diagrama A

Bashkesine e elementeve me ngjyre jeshile brenda perimetrit te rrethit po e emertoj bashkesine e dijeve, njohurive te njeriut ne momentin A (ose ne stadin A te zhvillimit gjate historise se tij, p.sh. ne epoken e gurit te vjeter)
Elementet jashte ketij perimetri me ngjyre te kuqe po emertoj ato dukuri te shpeshta me te cilat ky njeri perballet por qe ngelen te pashpjegueshme.
Ndersa per ato me ngjyre blu po emertoj dukuri te tjera, mistere, te paperceptueshme per njeriun e asaj epoke.

Diagrama B

Ne analogji, perberja e diagrames B eshte e njejte me ate te Diagrames A, por tashme jemi ne momentin B (ose ne stadin B, p.sh. ne vitet 1800)
Perimetri eshte me i madh, njohurite jane me te shumta, jo vetem qe shpjegohen dukuri te pashpjegueshme te momentit A, por edhe njohuri fillestare te momentit A jane perpunuar e studjuar imtesisht.

Keshtu mund te vashdohet ne nje stad tjeter.

Por cfare ndodh...
Perimetri zgjerohet, por edhe elementet jashte ketij perimetri shtohen.
Ai di me shume, por shume jane shtuar edhe pikepyetjet duke kaluar nga nje stad ne nje tjeter.
Njeriu eshte gjithmone ne kerkim, ne perpjekje per te shpjeguar te "pashpjegueshmen", per te zbuluar "misteret", gjithmone ben pyetje, 
A do te arrije ndonjehere njeriu tu jap pergjigje te gjitha pyetjeve qe mund ti beje ?

----------


## sam1r

A thua vall do te ket e tera kjo nje fund??
kur njeriu tashme ka kuptuar te gjitha dhe ska me "pertej perceptimit njerzor"??
apo vetem kshtu do jet gjithmon??

kush mund te thot sakt pergjigjen e ktyre???

pershendetje!!

----------

